

How US Debt to GDP ratio has changed since Obama took over - flavio87
http://ycharts.com/indicators/us_public_debt_gdp#zoom=10

======
dandiep
This is because GDP dropped, hence tax revenues dropped, hence debt went up.
None of which are related to his policies. It's not because he started some
big spending program. Some relevent links:

[http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/03/hey-small-
spende...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/08/03/hey-small-spender/)
[http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/15/big-spender-
upda...](http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/10/15/big-spender-update/)

------
3pt14159
Not a Obama defender by any stretch, but he did have to deal with the largest
financial crisis I've ever witnessed.

~~~
magice
Agreed. Plus, he had upto 2 expensive wars to fight, and now a hostile House
of Representatives who clearly do not understand anything about economics.

------
sudont
Took office Jan 20, 2009.

That chart starts spiking before he went into office.

------
JackDanger
This appears to be a chart of our recession. Obama is just one of many
loosely-connected actors here.

